# [Verschenke] PC-Spiele: Siedler II + Addon Misson CD - Tribes 2 - Flight Unlimited



## audimax (4. November 2009)

Die Siedler 2 II – Veni, Vidi, Vici + Addon Mission CD

  Tribes 2

  Flight Unlimited



  Alles gebraucht, in Orginalverpackung und sehr gutem Zustand!



  Den Versand als DHL Päckchen (4,50EUR) oder Paket
  (6,50EUR) zahlt ihr. Bei mehreren Spielen natürlich nur einmal
  Versandkosten.

  Die Spiele sind alle in den "großen" Boxen, nicht in DVD Hüllen, daher auch nur Versand als Päckchen oder Paket.
  Wenn ihr die Verpackung nicht wollt, kann ich die Spiele auch als Maxibrief oder ähnliches versenden. (Wäre schade um die Verpackung ) Paypal auf Nachfrage.



  Viel Spass!


----------



## TinoZeros (4. November 2009)

*AW: [Verschenke] PC-Spiele: Siedler II + Addon Misson CD - Tribes 2 - Flight Unlimite*

Siedler 2+Mission CD als Maxi Brief für 2,20 möglich??mfg.


----------

